# Murray & Lanman Florida Water...



## NORG (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone have any info on this bottle? Dug it today in a midden packed with stuff. It reads " Florida Water Murray & Lanman Druggists New York." Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NORG (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info lobeycat. The bottle is around 7 inches.

 Rob


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2005)

There are a bunch of different Florida Water bottles in that same general shape. That one is the most common one.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Norg.

 I have a tiny (sample?) one same as yours just  3 1/2 in tall. Other NY ones I have are Solan Palmers and Lazell,Dalley & Co as well as some embossed in Spanish. Also have Bakers Florida Water/ Portland (Maine?) and Reddington & Co/ San Francisco (Calif?) and there are probably some others around as well. They are found in several sizes and very long necks are typical.

                                                                                                  Cliff


----------



## Hannahbelle (Jun 23, 2005)

Lol!!!
 The whole "hoser" comment had me laughing, haven't heard that in years....[]


----------



## NORG (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I also have a couple more Florida Waters lying around. First pic shows one that has "Florida Water Best Quality" embossed on it. The second one has "Aqua De Florida Calidad Superior" on it.

 1st pic


----------



## NORG (Jun 23, 2005)

2nd pic...


----------

